
Elon Musk says he's terrified of AI taking over the world - apsec112
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/technology/elon-musk-says-hes-terrified-of-ai-taking-over-the-world-and-is-most-scared-of-googles-deepmind-ai-project/ar-BB17fsbv
======
gary_0
While we're all having fun watching people play with GPT-3 right now, I'm
feeling the same itch on the back of my head I felt back in the mid-2000's
when ordinary people started piling into social media and carrying the
Internet around in their pocket. The nagging thought that this toylike tech
could end up having an unpredictable effect on the world. What is the
"Cambridge Analytica" moment of neural network tech going to look like?

~~~
techdragon
My money is on GTP-3 and it’s descendants eroding the ability to discern fact
and even deliberately written fiction, from machine generated junk.

As these models get used to drive summaries and other text processes their
pseudo-meaning will creep out from a kind of textual uncanny as everyone gets
used to it... eventually it becomes dangerously difficult to glean actually
useful knowledge from repeatedly reprocessing the now polluted corpus of “real
world text” and we get some real world consequences, much like the failure of
engineering at NASA to convey the risk of launching Challenger in the cold,
when forced to summarise it to a single slide it conveyed the opposite meaning
to management. When we stop doing the summary ourselves were in for trouble
eventually.

------
grazhero99
I think people generally give a lot of undue clout to what Elon says, just
because they pattern match "Elon Musk" with "smart guy". Granted, I think the
hate bandwagon against him is just as silly.

I just think he's a fallible human like the rest of us, as unrelatable as he
may be for various reasons. And he clearly has trouble keeping it together
sometimes if his twitter is any indication. Him being terrified of something
is all the more reason to be skeptical, because fear indicates a heightened
emotional state, which is something he has a problem acting rational under.

That said, I firmly believe AI is gonna be a big fucking problem. Not
necessarily because they'll gain sentience and enslave us, but because of how
humans will use them. I trust that I don't need to go into detail about the
utterly terrifying, civilization destroying disaster associated with anybody
being able to create entirely fabricated, fake video, indistinguishable from
reality, on a whim.

------
mac01021
A synthetic, autonomous agent as generally intelligent as human, or an order
of magnitude moreso, could indeed be terrifying.

But who's going to give such an intelligence any degree of autonomy?

~~~
cyberbanjo
Why would it be given and not taken?

"Power concedes nothing without a demand" -Frederick Douglas

~~~
mac01021
Because you need some autonomy to take more autonomy.

------
morceauxdebois
Next he'll accuse Watson of being a pederast.

